# Liver & onion receipts



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Lay them on me, need to increase my iron count:thumbsup:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I have some onion receipts, from the weekend, but have never bought any livers. Sorry thought the typo was funny


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

1/4 c. butter flavor Crisco
2 med. onions, sliced and separated into rings
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/8 tsp. paprika, I like cayenne
Dash of garlic powder
1 lb. beef liver, sliced 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick, membrane removed
Flour, enough to coat liver and make gravy
In large skillet melt Crisco, add onions. Cook over medium heat until tender. Remove from heat. in large plastic bag. Combine flour and spices. Add liver and shake to coat. Add coated liver to skillet with onions. Cook over medium heat for 3-5 minutes on each side or until brown. To serve, arrange onions on liver. Use drippings to make gravy.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

*Liver and Onions*

Add a little oil to a frying pan
Roll liver in flour and fry to golden brown
In the same frying pan after you have fried all the liver, add a little bit of flour(not to much)and water to make gravy. 
Stir to blend new flour, remains of liver frying, water and add salt and pepper to taste
Once blended, add fried liver and the amount of onions you want and simmer until onions are tender. low/med heat
Add fried potatoes as your side and serve.
The liver will be so tender after the simmering that you will be able to cut it with a fork.

Enjoy.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol my Mom made me eat this as a kid.... nasty.. take iron pills...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

1) 1 LB of liver (prefer chicken)
2) 3-4 good size taters cut into thin slices
3) 1 good size sweet onion cut into thin slices

Start by cooking the taters and onions in a hot skillet w/ 3/4 cup of roasted garlic olive oil. Add seasoning to taste. Make sure (if not using the chicken liver) you cut the liver into small 1 inch pieces. After the taters and onions are done, put em in a bowl then take that and the livers to the river/lake/pond and catch catfish w/ the liver while you enjoy your taters and onions!!!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're talking about beef or calf liver, I suggest bacon grease.
First, cook up a pound of bacon in a cast iron pan. Remove the bacon, and strain the drippings through a sieve, into a metal bowl.
Wipe your pan clean.
Slice about 1 onion per 2 servings.
Take the liver, and salt and pepper it.
Add your bacon grease back to the pan, and heat up to about medium.
While the bacon grease is heating up, dredge the liver in flour.
Pan-fry the liver until it's cooked all the way, but not overdone.
Take the liver out of the pan, and drain on paper towels.
Add the onions to the pan, and cook until browned and soft.
Add the liver back to the pan, with the onions, to reheat.
Serve with mashed taters, or biscuits, and greens, or if it's breakfast, top it off with eggs over easy and fried taters.
Either way, nibble on the bacon while it cooks.
MMMMMMmmmmmmmm, Liver!


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Years ago we saved all the venison liver. We hunted Eglin mostly. Seemed like the liver we got from Greenville, Georgiana, and Troy was a lot stronger flavor. Sure brings back some fond memories. Sometimes when we had a buck. we would get home and Grandpa would do the butchering. Didnt matter who shot the deer. As soon as he rendered the liver someone else had the stove hot and before the fresh venision for the day was seperated into shares, we would all get a bite of the fresh fried liver. ( Pan fried with bacon grease or lard. No flour, just black pepper and salt, and a sliced onion. Served on a slice of bisquit bread if there was any left from breakfast.) No sit down meal here. just real good grub for a boy back from an all day hunt.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> Lay them on me, need to increase my iron count:thumbsup:


*For the love of GOD take a Vitamin!!! There is way too much meat at the store to start eating disgusting organs that filter gross shit out of the body??:blink:*


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

If you dont want the fried in flour version, saute the onions in olive oil for 3 to 5 minutes, then saute the salted and peppered calfs liver in with it, serve over brown rice.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I use water, onions and liver only.*


*Cook the thick cut onions in water, until they are soft. Add the liver, keeping a little water in the bottom. I always add water, a little at a time while the liver is cooking.*

*Then when the liver is done, let the water cook out.*

*Man, I love liver~n~onions. Hard to find a good place to buy it cooked. *

*Found it up north of Molino, at a country restuarant, on the west side of Highway 29 and a Coffee Cup.*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bacon
Onions
Eggs
flour 
Seasoning
beef or calf liver

Fry bacon.

slice onions, batter with seasoni.g and flour, dip in egg, re batter drop in bacon grease, just lightly fry on both sides. Remove put on a paper towel. Put the liver in a bag to savor the flavor. Dip the onion rings in sauce and enjoy a piece or twoof bacon with them.

Remove the liver and go hit the river, I hear catfish will eat them.

I hate liver and onions, my mother made me eat tjem as well, I guess its an aquired taste. Good luck man, go hit up evermans for some pills!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input, did the liver & onions with gravey and it was sure good. :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I love liver n onions too but family doesn't so I never get to fix it. These ideas sound delicious!


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

just eat a roll of aluminum foil......


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> Lay them on me, need to increase my iron count:thumbsup:


...and your cholesterol. 

I love liver and onions, chicken and calf, but I haven't made it in decades because of it. I always soaked the liver in milk prior to frying it. The previous recipes all sound very tasty.


----------

